# Bird ID



## imalizard (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't have a picture but it colours were pretty basic. It was grey with yellow on its chest with a bit of red on the yellow. It is located on my grandpas farm near Karoonda. 5 years ago there were only 2 but they must of bred as there is now 6.

They are very scared as i had to climb a tree and wait untill they came. I hope i gave you enough description.


Thanks, Daniel


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Daniel,

Need a bit more info. What size was it and did it have beak like a parrots or was it a pointy beak?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 8, 2008)

Noisy miner bird?


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jun 9, 2008)

JasonL – From the description I do not think it is a noisy minor. Noisy minors are not a confrontational bird, nor do they have a yellow breast (They do have yellow on them but no red). 

imalizard here are some bird photos. Do any of these photos look anything like the bird you are trying to ID?






The red wattle bird often has a larger red wattle (This photo the wattle is very small). I also think the one in the picture has on its back.







You can find some other good brid pictures at 

[FONT=&quot]http://www.birdphotos.com.au


[/FONT]http://www.birdphotos.com.au/Noisy Miner/slides/noisyminer.jpg


----------



## JasonL (Jun 9, 2008)

what the ??


----------



## imalizard (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry, it is a parrot beak. Its about the size of a rainbow lorikeet i think. I'm thinking its a bird which lives in the mallee scrub.


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jun 9, 2008)

Parrot like - gray - Do not know of may Australian Gray parrots.. There are lots of green parrots. 







By the looks of this photo - it is a mature male Eastern Rosella. They can range from a grey – green to vibrant colors like this guy.


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 9, 2008)

There's lots of parrot species in that area which are likely candidates. Really need a photo to ID properly.


----------



## imalizard (Jun 9, 2008)

ok, this weekend when i go out i will try and get a photo


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 9, 2008)

Bit of a guess but they might be blue bonnets although they are more brown than grey they do have red and yellow markings.


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jun 9, 2008)

Blue Bonnet Parrot


----------



## imalizard (Jun 9, 2008)

They look very simailer to them but i didnt see the blue. It must be them though. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Hickson (Jun 9, 2008)

Miss Croft:

Firstly, the red wattle in that photo is the normal size, not "very small"

Secondly, I hope all those photos are yours. Otherwise, why have you not credited the photographer or the site they are from?



Hix


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 9, 2008)

Or a cockatiel with orange cheek patches


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jun 10, 2008)

Hix, 
You are right – I have not identified the copyright holder of the photos I posted. I did however supply the URL as to where I found the photos and linked the photos to the forum (They are still served from the copyright holder’s website). Here are the references for the photos I linked. In Future I will post the Base, URL of the pages and if I can locate the photographer when I link any photos to this forum in the future.

Red Wattle Bird
Base URL: http://www.birdphotos.com.au/
http://www.birdphotos.com.au/Red Wattlebird/slides/bf8c2163.html
Photographers: Greg Holland and Leon Keasey


Noisy Minor 
Base URL: http://www.birdphotos.com.au/
URL: http://www.birdphotos.com.au/Noisy Miner/slides/noisyminer.html
Photographers: Greg Holland and Leon Keasey


Eastern Rosella 
Base URL: http://www.birdphotos.com.au/
http://www.birdphotos.com.au/Eastern Rosella/slides/BF8C6761.html
Photographers: Greg Holland and Leon Keasey

Blue Bonnet parrot 
Base URL: http://www.graemechapman.com.au
URL: http://www.graemechapman.com.au/cgi-bin/viewphotos.php?c=18
Photographer: Greame Chapman


----------



## Australis (Jun 10, 2008)

JasonL said:


> what the ??



You remind me of magpie a bit :|



Ramsayi said:


> Bit of a guess but they might be blue bonnets although they are more brown than grey they do have red and yellow markings.



My suspicions that you are a closet bird-o is growing.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 10, 2008)

BAHAAAAAAHAAAAA you kill me aust.......


----------

